# Mixing wood chips



## kit baker (Feb 29, 2016)

This is a very laughable newbie question. I'm sure it's a "duh" question, but here goes. When it comes to combining wood like say hickory and apple, would you mix them together and pour them in your hopper? Or would it be a layer of hickory, layer of apple, and so forth? Or does it even matter? Thanks for humoring me


----------



## sota d (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Kit. It probably does'nt matter-When I use chips I always mix them,but I'm kinda anal like that:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2016)

You can mix & match any way you want.

Al


----------



## sparktexas (Feb 29, 2016)

If flavor is your concern, like apple wood, make sure that smoke hits the meat the first few hours into the cook. After the meat has gotten to a certain point, it doesn't absorb as much smoke


----------

